# General > General >  Thurso Cinema goes into Liquidation!

## captain chaos

Noticed this in the groat today.

----------


## rob murray

Thats a real pity....was it being used a lot by people ??

----------


## davth

It wasn't well supported by the locals.Another nail in the Caithness coffin.

----------


## rob murray

> It wasn't well supported by the locals.Another nail in the Caithness coffin.


Shame but thats so called "progress"...people watching stuff at home....cheap costs of DVD's, netflix / sky etc.....love the flicks... lucky to be able to get to Eden court and VUE within 40 minutes travel....

----------


## captain chaos

Was surprised that with the notice in the Groat , the local "news" paper itself had no story on it!

----------


## cptdodger

I have had a look at their website, no mention on there, and they have things going on up until September. I think when the original cinema closed down in 2010 (I think) people had to make do, and got out of the habit of going there. I used to go to the cinema a lot when I was in Dundee, but it was only 10 minutes away from where I lived, so I do'nt know why people local to the cinema are'nt using it.

----------


## theone

> Was surprised that with the notice in the Groat , the local "news" paper itself had no story on it!


Between their 'reporting' of wick gala and their lack of reporting other issues whilst making people redundant to employ cheap labour in India,  I've made the concious decision to never buy it again.

----------


## cptdodger

> whilst making people redundant to employ cheap labour in India,


That's just awful,  that's what happened to me and a lot of people that worked for BT in Dundee. It comes back to bite them in the end.

----------


## Fulmar

The Event Cinema was always packed out and we have tickets for September. Very shocked to read this as thought it was doing well.

----------


## Shaggy

Aye it's a bit strange that the local rag didn't report it as it would surely have been a front page spread together with the broken shed window and wee Jimmy scratching a car with his bike. Selective reporting doesn't seem to be bothering the groat whatsoever

----------


## sids

> Thats a real pity...


Loss of a local amenity is a pity.

Suppliers and tradesmen not being paid is a pity too, though.

----------


## retrodj

Absolutely  gutted. Myself and my family a regulars and locals. Even adding a quid to ticket prices it's still cheaper than the large chains. Not sure that would help though.They missed out on avengers and a few other big ticket films.

----------


## Bogbrush

> Loss of a local amenity is a pity.
> 
> Suppliers and tradesmen not being paid is a pity too, though.


Were they not? I thought that as the taxman was cited as the proponent it was something due to trading conditions being breached.

----------


## sids

> Were they not?


I'd be the last to know, but it's the usual way of things.

----------


## Neil Howie

Hi

as a regular user and fan of films, I was disappointed to see the notice in the Groat.

I would like to see the reply from Thurso Cinema.  According to their Thurso Cinema facebook page they will issue one after the weekend.

I hope they can sort things out.

Although a little miffed that some of the big films of the year (Avengers, Mad Max, no word of Inside Out yet) haven't made it, I do enjoy watching films on the big screen with popcorn.  I haven't been to any of their special events but I did hear they were very good.

I also note that as recently as recently as a couple of weeks ago they were getting favourable press in the Groat and online here and that the Thurso model was being proposed for other towns. here




> THURSO Cinema marked its third anniversary this week as it continues to  be a blockbuster success with cinema goers in the far north.

----------


## guacamole

This is something to do do with tax. Let's hope they sort it out. We go to lots of events and we are so gutted. Rob Arthur is also pursuing similar cinema models in Campbeltown and Prestatyn. Let's hope this tax thing is sorted out. If not does some committed Thursonian want to throw their hat in the ring and sort this out for Rob?
We can't think of this as someone else's problem --let's tell Rob we're behind him!

----------


## Fulmar

A good idea. Could be a collective thing- a fund raiser to save the complex which is a brilliant asset and would be very sad to see it go.

----------


## davth

what would stop the owner defaulting on future HMRC payments?

----------


## bagpuss

The live link to theatre and opera events is invaluable- why not put out a donations box at the next big music event? The loss of this facility would be a disaster

----------


## bagpuss

Given that the average age of the Lyth audience is well over 60 and the cinema is the main venue for a night out for anyone other than a club, this does not bode well.

----------


## davth

given that this will be the 4th time a Caithness cinema has gone out of business then maybe, just maybe a business of this type does not work in the county.

----------


## HalfOrcadian

You folk do realise it's not actually in liquidation? It's just a badly titled thread.

----------


## sids

> You folk do realise it's not actually in liquidation? It's just a badly titled thread.


How far away from liquidation is it then?

----------


## HalfOrcadian

> How far away from liquidation is it then?


Far enough to not be in it.

----------


## captain chaos

It is 4 days from HMRC sending in liquidators

----------


## RWB

i was moaning on here about them not showing Mad Max, but were still regular customers and for the sake of people's jobs i hope they can sort things out

----------


## davth

> i was moaning on here about them not showing Mad Max, but were still regular customers and for the sake of people's jobs i hope they can sort things out


the new Mad Max was quite possibly the worst movie I have ever seen.
I think he was doing us a favour.

----------


## retrodj

Haven't heard anything or read any sort of statement from Mr Arthur on this.  I see his other cinema in Wales is still going which is a bit of a slap in the face for us up here.

----------


## Bill Fernie

Meeting of creditors at liquidators office in Inverness 5th October 2015.  See https://www.thegazette.co.uk/notice/2400570

----------


## gerry4

> Haven't heard anything or read any sort of statement from Mr Arthur on this.  I see his other cinema in Wales is still going which is a bit of a slap in the face for us up here.


Seem as if that cinema is owned by a different company of his

----------


## davth

It wouldn't exactly be very smart to have all his ventures under the one company would it.One fail would take the rest with it.

----------


## sids

> Far enough to not be in it.


What do you think now then?

----------

